# The Tale of the Lord of a Thousand Flayings part 2



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys, already sorted, Now heres part 2 as I promised

Chapter 2

For Kheraq, the runic walls of his fortress was home sweet home, or at least in the Dark City, a place where an ambitious assassin is least likely to stick a dagger between his ribs. But the Archon did not let his surroundings put his guard down, for many a lord has been slain in the 'safety' of his own palace. "Hmmm, so this is where our...your Kabal is located" spoke Anuriath, with curiosity etched in his voice. Noting the brief pause in the prince's voice, Kheraq caressed the younger Eldar's cheek "my dear Anuriath, the Kabal is those who are within it, just as those who are part of it are themselves the Kabal...so you are right to refer to it as our Kabal". The venom sped through the wards of the fortress, opening in anticipation of it's masters return, a wailing howl welcomed the Kabalites home. 

The Archon licked his midnight black lips, his body invigorated not by physical pain, but the pain of humiliation, loss, betrayal...and madness. The transport killed its speed as it drew closer to the source of the pathetic wailing, the lovers caught sight of hexcage, built to accomodate the wretched creature within. As if sensing the distance shortening, the shrouded figure pulled back its hood and rattled the cage, its appearance was of the Parched, those Eladrith Ynneas who have been starved of pain and as a result their bodies and minds became wasted. The shrivelled creature hammered at the cage, screaming forth incoherent words that elicited a harsh bout of laughter from the Archon, "K..K..Kheraq....its my Kabal...MY KABAL!!". 

In response to the pathetic creature's ramblings, a realisation came to Anuriath, "Is that..". Kheraq placed his fingers on the Dracon's lips "indeed it is my sweet this poor, tragic, wretched, pathetic shell is my predescessor, the once great Thalisarin now decorates the entry to my fortress, giving my guests a...unique greeting". In Commorragh, it is common practice for an Archon to have slain his predescessor, The Archon smiled wryly, "should I regale you with the quick tale of how a once great lord became reduced to the level of the Parched?". Anuriath smiled back and nodded, Kheraq began "to keep it short, during my coup I escorted my dear Archon to a palce where he could escape, little realising that it was I who orchestrated his downfall. By then lets just say his grip on reality was about as existent as a Mandrake on the hunt, when I revealed my role, well that finally cut the tether to his sanity, I was his favourite Dracon."

Kheraq chuckled once more, "then the wretch collapsed onto his knees, screaming and weeping like a starving babe. I realised of course he was no threat to me, now being as demented as he is, I had something of a decor plan for him. Now he hangs there adding some of his personality to the ambience, his eternal suffering now acts as dark nourishment for those who come to my domain. He paused "did you feel it Anuriath? Did you suckle on his sweet madness?". The Dracon smiled and then laughed "it's certainly like no other pain I have feasted upon". The venom stopped, they had arrived.

To the Archon, his hall suited his tastes more than the sickening nostalgia that was so evident in Varauch's palace. The walls decorations certainly spoke of why he is known as the Lord of a Thousand Flayings, between each of the banners bearing the sigil of the red claw, hung several flayed skins, each looking perfectly intact. Many species were represented in this macabre collection, Humans, Orks, Tau, Kroot, Tyranid and even Eldar. Commorrite, Craftworld and Exodite all arrayed into a depraved parody of a family re-union. Instead of rugs of animal fur, the skins of guardsman lay on the floor, humans from the from the what they call Cadia and Mordian. At the end of the room stood a statue of the Bloody-Handed god, Khaine and at it's base lay the Archon's throne.

"As you can see my dear Anuriath, my peculiar reputation is well founded". Kheraq then gestured to the skin on his throne, it was a human, his empty form adorned with a black peaked cap and a black greatcoat, its mouth opened in an endless scream, "I gained this trophy from my first raid as Archon, the Mon-Keigh just kept droning about his corpse-god, lets just say I did his cattle a favour...but I shall to tell you more tonight, it will help stir the passion, Irathaen!!". A Kabalite came forward from the gathered warriors and clasped his fist to his chest in salute "My Lord?". The Archon relayed his instruction "Tell my Haemonculus that his 'gift' was graciously accepted and Vaurach now has a...heart of glass". The warrior immediately left the chamber, Kheraq then turned to the others "Go now and revel in your rewards my Kabalites, you have earned it, slake your thirsts as you see fit". His attention then became focused on Anuriath, "And you my sweet shall slake your desires within my chambers".

Sweat and blood dripped from both their bodies, indeed the act of passion was very vigorous. The sound of blades clattered against the floor, Kheraq and Anuriath were panting with exultation, the pain they inflicted upon each other still invigorated them. The Archon chuckled "My my Anuriath, seems you are a creative lover", the Dracon turned his head and grinned "I aim to please my lord". "As my lover, you are entitled to privileges that not even my closest lieutenants, in my chambers you may speak my name without my title and you may share in some of my pleasures". Anuriath's eyes widened "My lord is a most generous lover". Then Kheraq became serious "be warned, hell hath no fury than my wrath lest you betray me, the last lover of who betrayed ended up a little...grotesque". The Archon then burst into a bout of manic laughter, like an over-engorged Succubus. "Lets not focus on the ifs, sweet Anuriath, you are young and I'd hate to let my Haemonculus have his way with that beautiful body".

Part 3 coming up

Heres the link to the first part of this dark tale
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=116060


----------

